# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Norma de los 50 mensajes para la zona secreta

## Miguel Díaz

¿Estas cansado de ver como se publican mensajes sin contenido para llegar a los 50 famosos mensajes?

¿Crees que esto podría mejorar eliminando esa norma?

Además, si en la zona secreta tampoco se pueden publicar secretos comerciales, ni desvelar tecnicas, y los videos se pueden ver en Youtube.

¿Que interes tiene dicha zona en estos momentos?

----------


## Benji_

> ¿Estas cansado de ver como se publican mensajes sin contenido para llegar a los 50 famosos mensajes?
> 
> ¿Crees que esto podría mejorar eliminando esa norma?
> 
> Además, si en la zona secreta tampoco se pueden publicar secretos comerciales, ni desvelar tecnicas, y los videos se pueden ver en Youtube.
> 
> ¿Que interes tiene dicha zona en estos momentos?


Yo he votado que no se debe eliminar esa restricción. Lo que sí estaría a favor es en subirla o evaluar con cuidado los mensajes (que seguro que ya se hace) para entrar en el area.

Y con esto, que se pueda hablar libremente de magias (como en persona vamos) en el área secreta.

Mi opinion  :Smile1: .

Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> estaría a favor es en subirla o evaluar con cuidado los mensajes (que seguro que ya se hace) para entrar en el area.


Lo primero, en mi opinión agravaría el problema, porque la gente en vez de escribir 50 paridas, escribiría 100.

Lo segundo, creo que ya se hace, pero aun asi da igual, porque los mensajes cuenten o no cuenten para entrar a la zona secreta, ya se han escrito. ¿me explico?

Benji, un negativo para ti.  :D

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No se que votar, por una parte el area secreta tiene un contenido difuso, no se puede revelar nada, pero se puede hablar con más libertad y tampoco es que tenga demasiado flujo de post, pero de vez en cuando surgen algunos de los temas más interesantes del foro y sería una pena no poder plantearlos.

Por otra parte, en todos los foros hay gente que postea inconscientemente para subir número de post, sin que de acceso a nada especial, sólo por ver inflado el contador del avatar, aunque seguramente eliminar el área secreta tendría su repercusión en el posteo masivo.

Divagaciones de alguien que todavía no sabe que votar.

----------


## dante

Pues la verdad es que es para pensarselo, ya nisiquiera la gente se molesta a escribir cosas en iniciales como HI este en la sección que esté...

----------


## Ella

yo tambien he votado que no
la gente no abre post para llegar a los 50 mensajes, las restricciones que se tomaron (no puntuan mensajes de cambalache, anuncios..et) han dado resultado.
la gente abre post porque no se usa el buscador (nunca se ha usado), quieren sentirse integrados participando, no tiene nada de malo.
lo que hay que hacer es regresar a lo de siempre: "por favor, usa el buscador" y cerrar el tema (nunca ha sido facil el trabajo de moderador   :Lol:   )

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Ella, no contaba con tu voto.

Ultimamente estamos siempre en disputa tu y yo...

Va a ser verdad eso del colegio de los que se pelean se desean  :D

----------


## Ricky Berlin

A favor de mantenerla con 50 mensajes de "calidad" a criterio del responsable. (es decir, que con 40 o menos basta si se ve cualidades en esa persona).

Hay demasiado amateur pregunta-juegos que sólo entran 1 semana y no sería aconsejable que tuvieran acceso a este tipo de sección.
Es por ello que también propongo no sólo 50 mensajes sino un cierto tiempo de permanencia en el foro (2 meses?)

----------


## letang

Creo que la Zona Secreta es el apartado del blog con menos mensajes.
En un principio parecía una necesidad inminente y una vez abierta, ha caído en el olvido. En gran parte porque la gente que aporta temas interesantes ya se ha cansado.

La verdad es que yo no veo ningún problema en eliminar el área secreta y así evitarse todo el Spam por aumentar mensajes.
Desgraciadamente el foro ha bajado en calidad. Últimamente sólo entro a los temas para apagar las bombillas, me he dado cuenta de hace un par de meses para acá. Entro en cartomagia y hay 10 bombillas encendidas, pero de todos los temas, apenas entro en uno o dos.

El problema creo que ha sido el caldo de cultivo de curiosos. Si entran un par de ellos, no pasa nada, ven que el foro va en serio y se adaptan y aprenden, pero cuando ya son muchos los curiosos, y ven muchos mensajes de otros curiosos, esto parece jauja, y ya no hay pudor por repetir temas, preguntar banalidades o sentirse atacado cuando algún moderador le pide un poco de decencia.

Pero creo que este problema se ha debatido ya varias veces y la solución es practicamente imposible.
Restringir el acceso es inviable, ya que al fin y al cabo este foro es una sección de una web comercial, y por tanto el interés principal del propietario es conseguir más visitantes que se pueden covnertir en potenciales clientes.
Endurecer las normas es algo que ya se ha hecho, incluyendo entre ellas el tema de la ortografía, que en otros foros es algo que se aconseja pero aquí se ha cogido más en serio.
Otra cosa sería que los moderadores endurecieran la mano, pero es otra cosa casi imposible, ya que siendo todo lo cuidadosos que pueden aún así son atacados por gente que llega al foro con un comportamiento imprudente y no aceptan los consejos y avisos de los moderadores, y como es un trabajo voluntario, no se les puede exigir que encima tengan que soportar más llloros o insultos.

En fin, la cosa está jodida, la única solución viene por parte de los propios usuarios. Que pongan de su parte en las cosas básicas:
- Buscar antes de preguntar (con esto ya se eliminaría el 80% de la morralla)
- Argumentar las ideas que exponen
- Intentar resolver sus dudas buscando por su cuenta antes de preguntar para que se lo den todo mascadito
- No escribir si no se tiene nada que aportar
etc, etc.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Gracias Letang.

----------


## Ella

> Ella, no contaba con tu voto.
> 
> Ultimamente estamos siempre en disputa tu y yo...
> 
> Va a ser verdad eso del colegio de los que se pelean se desean  :D


jaja, pero por que?
a ver, yo entro al foro y lo veo como siempre, algunos post con temas ya tratados, pero tiene contenido, no es el tipico post donde solo hay una linea escrita o dos palabras, todos tienen algo mas de contenido/explicacion, plantean una duda/inquietud, se nota que son sinceros.
que esta repetida la pregunta y los mas antiguos estan artitos? bueno...pero el que abrio el hilo no lo hizo para llegar a los 50 mensajes, la unica solucion es volver a machacar con lo de usar el buscador, yo lo hacia cuando era moderdora...pero ya se termino mi era de terror.
si esto se permite, por mucho que se quiten los 50 mensajes seguira todo igual, porque lo haces por ignorancia y no por querer entrar al area secreta, la mayoria no sabe ni que existe...

si yo viera que en el foro esta pasando lo que nos ha pasado en otro tiempo: un tio que abre 50 post en un dia sin contenido, resucita temas antiguos sin ton ni son para decir" mola, gracias, etc..." entonces si estaria de acuerdo contigo, pero no es el caso

que los temas te parecen poco importantes o demasiado basicos??...es el nivel que hay...

 hace tiempo le di ideas como sugerencia a mariano para conseguir un area secreta ordenada por cateagorias, porque tal y como esta quita las ganas de escribir alli, esta todo revuelto, no se puede buscar nada....aparte te queda la duda si tu post debe estar fuera o dentro y uno prefiere escribir fuera intentando mantener el "orden"...el area secreta necesita fomentarse en cuanto a uso.

si se escribe mas en el area secreta, el foro magiapotagia de nivel seria solamente la seccion del area secreta, y toda persona nueva que tenga ganas de empezar en la magia perteneceria al foro abierto, el cual, seguramente, pocos de los miembros verdaderos (seccion secreta) leerian.
de esta forma ya no se dejaria el foro, el ambiente seria homogeneo, o por lo menos de interes comun...un mundo de paz, colores y musica,ohhh, que bonito!!!

para mi el area secreta no existe y el foro de magiapotagia es todo lo que esta abierto, simplemente porque nadie escribe alli, y es tan fea tan fea, que ni yo quiero escribir alli..  :Lol:

----------


## The Black Prince

A mi no me gustaría que se borrase el area secreta, ya que soy uno de los más abusones ultimamente.Ya habreis visto que posteo algunos juegos(versiones) mios en el area de brainstorming y sinceramente no me gustaría que cualquier persona los pudiese ver, creo que el acceso a ese area es un filtro. Si que es verdad que es un foro raro, aveces posteo cosas y nadie postea, al cabo de dos semanas un día veo ocho replys, curioso. 

Quizás estaría bién poner secciones especificas de las ramas en el area secreta.

Un saludo,

----------


## Benji_

> Lo primero, en mi opinión agravaría el problema, porque la gente en vez de escribir 50 paridas, escribiría 100.


Pero la cosa es que yo no veo que realmente la gente esté escribiendo tantas chorradas para entrar al área secreta, de hecho muy pocas me parece sabiendo lo desmandada que anda la gente por el "internés".




> Lo segundo, creo que ya se hace, pero aun asi da igual, porque los mensajes cuenten o no cuenten para entrar a la zona secreta, ya se han escrito. ¿me explico?


Te explicas totalmente  :Smile1: , pero yo me uno a Ella en pensar que realmente no hay tantos mensajes "busca-areasecreta", al menos no que yo vea.

Molestan más los "me podeis decir tal truco" o "las monedas se limpiaban", por enésima vez y de esos si que no te libras aunque pongas todo libre.

Una posible solución que se me acaba de ocurrir (y que he visto en otros foros, no necesariamente de magia): Al area/areas secreta se entra por "invitación", es decir porque los moderadores deciden que alguien sabe cosas (o incluso se plantea a los ya integrantes del área secreta), maneja, tiene afición y puede aportar y aportarle el acceso a area secreta y a hablar las cosas más claras.

Ventajas: La cosa es por invitación, si haces el mamón escribiendo chorradas, no te invitarán en la vida. No hay ninguna restricción a la página web comercial de la tienda en cuestión. El área secreta estará más saneada (aunque si te fijas ya lo está  :Smile1: , no hay gente escribiendo chorradas).





> Benji, un negativo para ti.  :D


Aiiiis, que dura es la vida del hombre polémico...  :Wink1:  :P

Un saludo

----------


## Diego_a

Pues me toca defender mi posición como recién llegado al foro.

Yo  entre aquí y abrí mi post para presentarme y pedir consejo al resto, creo que hasta el momento no hice ninguna chorrada, solo pregunte y se me contesto.

Mas tarde entre en otros subforos y daba mi opinión, mi voto, daba sugerencias, etc.

Antes de escribir todo esto he leído mis mensajes, que son pocos) y veo que no he aportado ni la milésima parte de lo que habéis aportado la mayoría de los que habéis posteado aquí, pero no creo que sean muchas chorradas las que pueda haber escrito.

Ya había leído algo de la famosa zona secreta, pero no lo de los 50 mensajes, y la verdad lo veo bien, incluso deberían ser más. Yo tengo en este momento 29 mensajes y si cuando tenga 50 me invitan pues perfecto, si me dicen que todavía no puedo, pues esperare y cuando me dejen entrar pues perfecto también. En mi caso escribo en este foro por participar y cuando sepa mas sobre este mundo también para ayudar, pero no por " subir el contador".

Saludos

----------


## iscariote

Yo hablo desde el punto de vista de una persona con más de 50 mensajes y que no ha entrado en el área secreta.  El no haber entrado en el área secreta viene porque me voy a saturar de información y ya tengo bastante como para varios años :D. 

Entiendo que a una persona que le interese la magia, no puede tener más interés que la propia curiosidad en entrar en el área. Hay personas que tienen 70 mensajes que no aportan nada y personas con 20 mensajes que escriben cosas muy interesantes y tienen ideas.

Los 50 mensajes solo hacen que la gente se apresure a llenar su perfil de mensajes para poder entrar. 

Y dejo desde aquí una pregunta al foro: Si el área secreta fuera secreta de verdad, ¿no debería de ser secreta su existencia?

Editado: he votado que se debería eliminar esa restricción y poner una restricción más cualitativa que cuantitativa

----------


## Ella

> Yo hablo desde el punto de vista de una persona con más de 50 mensajes y que no ha entrado en el área secreta.  El no haber entrado en el área secreta viene porque me voy a saturar de información y ya tengo bastante como para varios años :D.


en el area secreta se escribe una vez al año...si eso   :Lol:  (salvo la seccion videos)

----------


## iscariote

> en el area secreta se escribe una vez al año...si eso   (salvo la seccion videos)


Entonces se leerá

----------


## Triple H

Segun he leido en las normas del foro se aplica un 10% de descuento a todos los miembros del foro con acceso al area secreta en compras de tiendamagia, ¿ que se haria con eso?

----------


## Ella

> Segun he leido en las normas del foro se aplica un 10% de descuento a todos los miembros del foro con acceso al area secreta en compras de tiendamagia, ¿ que se haria con eso?


supongo que le descento seguiria siendo para la gente del area, solo que la forma de acceso seria distinta.

pero vuelvo a repetir,EN LA ACTUALIDAD lo que hay en el foro no son mensajes chorras, si no mensajes repetidos, y no lo escriben para alcanzar los 50 mensajes, simplemente porque no estan acostumbrados a usar el buscador.


si tanto nos molesta el ambiente del foro, escribamos mas en el area secreta, asi sean cosas que no obligatoriamente tenga que estar alli, para asi formentarla, y dejemos el foro abierto para todo aquel que se esta iniciando.

*EDITADO:*

que mejor foro donde los miembros ingresan por la calidad de sus mensajes (nada menos que 50!!)  :Confused:  ni preguntas secretas ni nada, o demuestras que sabes o no entras...
el foro restringido que muchos desean esta alli...dad la paliza para que lo arreglen y podamos usarlo mas:
que en el foro abierto este un foro de:
nuevos miembros: con las reglas, anuncios, sugerencias, bienvenida
iniciacion: magia de cerca, monedas, cartomagia,salon, mentalismo e iniciacion
general: teoria, discucion general, lo mejor y peor, cambalache, venta

que en el area secreta  haya:
brainsotorming
videos
area secreta con: cartomagia, numismagia, magia de cerca, discucion general, mentalismo y salon.

y todos a escribir alli, quienes le interese seguiran leyendo el foro abierto que lo lean y sigan participando...quienes no, no, y se acabaron los malos rollos!!!

"que los nuevos no tienen ni idea, es  una pesadez leerlos, pregutan siempre lo mismo, escriben chorradas..." no los leias si os molesta tanto (y no me refiero a ti miguel, no creas que me estoy metiendo contigo), y escribid en el area secreta, que para algo esta, asi no sea algo de secreto, y pedid a mariano que la ordene.


(esta fue la idea que plante hace un tiempo a mariano)

----------


## MagicCastúo

> Yo hablo desde el punto de vista de una persona con más de 50 mensajes y que no ha entrado en el área secreta.  El no haber entrado en el área secreta viene porque me voy a saturar de información y ya tengo bastante como para varios años :D. 
> 
> Entiendo que a una persona que le interese la magia, no puede tener más interés que la propia curiosidad en entrar en el área. Hay personas que tienen 70 mensajes que no aportan nada y personas con 20 mensajes que escriben cosas muy interesantes y tienen ideas.
> 
> Los 50 mensajes solo hacen que la gente se apresure a llenar su perfil de mensajes para poder entrar. 
> 
> Y dejo desde aquí una pregunta al foro: Si el área secreta fuera secreta de verdad, ¿no debería de ser secreta su existencia?
> 
> Editado: he votado que se debería eliminar esa restricción y poner una restricción más cualitativa que cuantitativa


Bueno yo escribo desde la perspectiva del que todavía le queda mucho para llegar a ver el área secreta y creo que una de las claves esta justamente en lo que iscariote ha dicho: "Si el área secreta fuera secreta de verdad, ¿no debería de ser secreta su existencia?" Si la gente no supiera lo del área secreta ni tampoco lo de los 50 mensajes estoy seguro que el foro ganaría en calidad ya que los nuevos con buenas intenciones seguirán entrando porque ven que el foro vale la pena que se puede aprender mucho y luego una vez alguien pase de X mensajes (50 o los que fueran o quizás como se ha dicho a los dos meses de registrarse) los moderadores tienen que darse cuenta de quien puede entrar y quien no puede y ellos mismos invitar a dicha persona a ella como premio por su constancia en el foro.

No se si me he explicado bien pero creo que esta sería una buena postura.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Esta idea tendría que ir en el "area secreta".

----------


## swaze

YO no solo voto en contra de eliminarla sino que creo que dicha sección debería ser incluso mas inaccesible, siempre he pensado que 50 mensajes me parecen muy pocos la verdad.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Yo he votado que debería seguir con los 50 mensajes, además pienso que es muy importante tener esa área secreta, en ocasiones tenemos que hablar de técnica o de juegos que no queremos que todo el mundo lea.

También es importante el seleccionar los mensajes validos o no validos para entrar.

----------


## chikilint

En mi opinio yo creo que no deberia haber una cirfra, sino que los propios moderadores tras ver lo que cada uno aporta "les inviten" por asi decirlo, y no sea la gente la que lo solicite, cierto que es un trabajo duro para los moderadores pero creo que seria lo mas correcto, puesto que como ya se ha dicho hay gente que con pocos mensajes aporta mucho mas que algunos con unos cuantos mas.
desde aqui mi punto de vista
Saludos.

----------


## Ella

lo que pasa es que no se os ocurre nada que escribir/preguntar y por eso los unicos post que se abren y mantienen al foro vivo son los de precisamente los de esos nuevos usuarios que preguntan lo que ya "todos saben" e incluso preguntamos nosotros cuando entramos, y como somos tan intolerantes queremos negarles el acceso al area:aumentar los mensajes, ponerles mas trabas, hacerla desaparecer, no os dais cuenta que son excusas??....solo porque no nos aportan algo nuevo a nosotros, ni hacemos lo posible por aportar cosas nuevas al foro, sin ellos el foro estaria estancado, inactivo, como lo es nuestra grandiosa area secreta, preferimos estar sin ella en vez de usarla, preferimos hacer lo imposble para que entre la gente, o llenar de carga a los encargados de restringir su uso (mejor dicho encargado, porque se encarga una unica persona,mariano:leer todos los mensajes,contarlos uno a uno para ver si llega a los 50, contestar siempre, asi no llegue explicandole las normas, informar como se pone la foto,aparte de llevar un negocio,blog, leerse los mensajes del foro/blog...etc), y solo porque nos hemos obsesionado y creemos que hay una organizacion secreta de profanos que se dedican a escribir sin sentido para poder acceder a ella...
MENTIRA
ese tipo de usuario se nota y lo que se hace es banearlo, asi de sencillo, se les banea si escriben tantas chorras, por eso esto no esta pasando.
todos los post que se abren son sinceros y reflejan verdaderas dudas, ocuan mas de dos lienas, incluso parrafos enteros...su unico pecado es no usar el buscador (por ignoranacia, o porque no quieren).

soluciona algo quitar el area secreta o restringir mas su uso?? no.

solucion inmediata: todos a escribir en ella, asi los post sean secretos o no, y dejad a la gente que no tiene acceso a ella en el foro abierto.
si os sigue molestando el foro abierto, no lo leia, no participeis en el y encerraros en "la zona secreta".
hacedla mas activa, y si no os gusta como esta pedidle a mariano que la organice un poco....

hasta en los foros restringidos entra gente preguntando como iniciarse en la magia una y otra vez!!!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Parecemos los magos de la universidad invisible de Mundodisco  :117: .

Tampoco está tan saturado el foro como para hacer un gabinete de crisis. Coincido con Ella en que la mejor solución es estimular mas los temas interesantes en el foro, y apoyarnos más en el área secreta que está bastante mustia.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿que los moderadores decidamos por invitación quién entra y quién no?

Jajajaja, yo me niego, a no ser que haya muchos más moderadores.

a ver, se han dicho cosas muy interesantes aquí, y hay opiniones de todo tipo.

Lo primero de todo, estoy muy conforme en ordenar el area secreta, mover un hilo son dos clicks, y eso no cuesta nada.

Otra cosa, fomentar el uso del area secreta, no digo destripar ningún juego, pero si hablar más abiertamente de él, si en tal paso hay tal cuenta, y en tal otro sitio hay que hacer un doble, y alguien conoce otra alternativa y quiere compartirla y debatir los pros y contras de ambos métodos, pues bueno ... creo que para eso está.

O por otro lado, hablar muy detalladamente de la técnica X.

También se podrian crear actividades para fomentar su uso. Ahora mismo estoy vago de ideas, pero bueno, podria ser una solución.

Hacer una area secreta más dinámica e interesante, creo que también implicaria más restricciones, de comportamiento, obviamente, de nº de mensajes/conocimientos, y también de antigüedad.

Por otro lado, creo que faltan más moderadores, que no policias. Si esto está más controlado, siempre estará más limpio, más ordenado, más serio y por lo tanto un foro de más calidad, que en el fondo es lo que todos perseguimos.

----------


## Ella

> Parecemos los magos de la universidad invisible de Mundodisco .
> .


yo soy uno de esos enanos que comen ratas del exodo de los gnomos  :117: 
3d, lo de los moderadores es algo alarmante, ahora mismo solamente estais dos o tres activos diariamente...

quien de aqui quiere ser moderador (no para proponer gente para banear, si no para con educacion hacer cumplir las reglas) y se compromete a meterse en el foro un minimo de 5 dias a la semana por tiempo indefinido?
(que se ponga en contacto con mariano)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No hacen falta grandes conocimientos de magia ... miradme a mi.

Simplemente conocer bien el "funcionamiento interno" del foro, haberlo leido mucho, tener un mínimo de tiempo libre, y en fin, tener respeto respeto hacia los demás y ganas de hacer las cosas bien y de manera objetiva. Como dice Nemesis nosotros no controlamos el cotarro, escuchamos propuestas, y lo hacemos todo en decisión común.

Por cierto, quizá Mariano ande un poco liado, también os podeis poner en contacto con qualquier moderador, y nosotros daremos voces.

ultimamente vivos estamos, popt, Nemesis y yo.

Gracias.

----------


## swaze

No sabia que el problema estuviese en la falta de moderadores, aunque si es cierto que son escasos pro estos lares, la verdad, es que esta comunidad me gusta y estoy muy cómoda en ella. No soy ni el que mas sabe de magia (solo estoy empezando por así decirlo), ni el mejor en cuanto a foros, aunque mi nivel en estos menesteres es bastante mayor. Si puedo contribuir a que el trabajo sea menor o el funcionamiento de esta comunidad siga siendo igual de bueno me ofrezco voluntario para ello sin ningún problema.

----------


## Jesus el mago

También me ofrezco a ayudar , aunque yo me paso mas horas buscando y  leyendo mensajes que escribiendo.
Bueno la mayoría de vosotros ya sabe que  cuanto a conocimientos mágicos pues.. ! me queda tanto por aprender ¡, pero algo aportaré.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Contad con mi baraja para moderar. Aunque de seguro este mensaje no será bien leido.

Ahí queda mi ofrecimiento. Que por mi no sea por colaborar con los foros.

Un abrazo.

----------


## ign

Yo entro en el foro todos los días de la semana desde hace dos años, así que a pesar de mis pocos conocimientos mágicos, me ofrezco para ser moderador.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ordenar el area secreta creo que es fundamental. En eso estoy de acuerdo con Ella (por una vez...  8) )

 Más moderadores. Pues bien.  Nunca creo que sean suficientes, pero requiere algo que no se si todos los que se ofrecen pueden dar: objetividad (ya lo han puesto antes).

 3D ha dicho algo que sería realmente interesante, y es fomentar actividades dentro y fuera del area secreta. No sólo concursos de videos, si no también otras cosas (¿una "esquina corta", por ejemplo?)

 No estoy de acuerdo en quitar el area secreta, porque todos necesitamos (yo lo he hecho) preguntas muy determinadas que requieren de respuestas que no deben leer gente no interesada en la magia.

 Tampoco estoy de acuerdo en que en el area secreta no puedan destriparse los juegos, pero eso no depende de nadie, a fin de cuentas este foro pertenece a una tienda, y puso sus normas. Con area secreta o no habrá que acatarlas.

 Esto no es ningún mensaje revelador, es sólo una especie de miniresumen de lo que vais diciendo y de paso, de lo que me parece a mi (evidentemente no tengo porque estar acertado).

 Nada nuevo.  :roll:

----------


## Bee

Despues de leerme las tres paginas, y pensarlo.... no es facil llegar a una determinacion satisfactoria para todos, eso es imposible.
Quien es nadie para tomar la decision de que unos entren y otros no (a excepcion del administrador,lo se), yo no por lo menos no, ni aun teniendo cien mil mensajes, cuando aqui todos participan y con sus comentarios hacen posible el funcionamiento del foro, unos aportaran mas y otros aportan menos. (ya cogeremos experiencia y conocimientos, para ayudar a los que vengan detras)

No soy muy antiguo en este foro (ni dos semanas), pero puedo deciros que he leeido muchos muchos temas y he visto que el 90% de los casos muchos de los comentarios no hacen referencia al tema propuesto, y aqui entramos casi todos, por no decir todos; porque por ejemplo para mi es una "parida" hacer un comentario sobre otro comentario o usuario, haciendole una critica o halagandolo, existen los MP; porque asi solo conseguimos desvirtuar el tema.

Algunos abogan por dar acceso a quienes aporten en sus temas cosas importantes o serias, el que tiene cualquier duda y la expone es porque le parece lo suficientemente seria; yo soy nuevo en este foro y como yo, muchisimos, que no tenemos aun una minima experiencia para poder dar consejos a nadie y solo podemos plantear duda tras duda; es por eso que se nos hace dificil a veces querer participar y no aportamos los mejores comentarios que la gente busca (pero le damos vida)..... pero quiero que penseis los mas veteranos que vosotros un dia tuvisteis pocos mensajes y os costaria empezar; aunque otros entraron al foro con conociemientos, pero no todos tenemos esa suerte.

El tener 50 mesajes, no te garantiza en absoluto que uno vaya a acceder al area secreta ni mucho menos, ya dijo el Administrador que el examinaria los mensajes y daria el acceso o no al area.

Bueno, aqui acaba mi humilde opinion....espero que no sea una "parida"

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## ZAFER

Hola. Yo he votado que no, pues aunque no se revelen o destripen juegos, creo que no todo el mundo deba saber lo que es HI, DL, etc. El que realmente tiene interés en la magia debe comprar libros, en ellos encontrarán la respuesta a muchas de las preguntas que hacen.

----------


## potey_10

Bueno,a mi me falta poco, veremos de que se trata

----------


## Benji_

> Bueno,a mi me falta poco, veremos de que se trata


Bueno, recuerda que los mensajes se cualifican para ver si tienen "chicha" o si simplemente se han escrito mensajes sin casi nada para entrar rapidamente  :Smile1:  tipo "sí, yo creo que si".

Un saludo

----------


## braulio23

Lo primero, en mi opinión agravaría el problema, porque la gente en vez de escribir 50 paridas, escribirían 100:D[/quote]
Estoy de acuerdo la gente escribirá las tonterias que haga falta por curiosidad.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno .. ya que reflota alguien el hilo ...

¿Que os parecen los nuevos cambios?

¿Alguna crítica constructiva? A parte de que hay muchos cambalanches ... 
Escuchamos suggerencias, todavia estamos de reformas, así que ..   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Bueno .. ya que reflota alguien el hilo ...
> 
> ¿Que os parecen los nuevos cambios?
> 
> ¿Alguna crítica constructiva? A parte de que hay muchos cambalanches ... 
> Escuchamos suggerencias, todavia estamos de reformas, así que ..


que se presenten los nuevos moderadores!!   :Lol:

----------


## Duard

Como es que a veces los mensajes que se escriben no cuentan en los mesajes que se han enviado?

----------


## MagicCastúo

Hay zonas como la de Cambalache - La biblia junto al calefón (todos los subforos) donde los mensajes no cuentan y creo que sino me equivoco en el apartado de Nuevos Miembros y Sugerencias tampoco por eso te faltan mensajes en el contador.

----------


## Duard

Gracias por la respuesta  :D

----------


## ElGranDantón

Una buena idea sería, a partir de ahora, no avisar de que existe ese área secreta y, cada vez que un usuario escriba 50 mensajes con contenido, se le mande un mp diciéndole si quiere entrar en la zona.

Yo es la manera que veo para que no se llene el foro de tanto mensaje estúpido, ¿no creéis?

Yo también me ofrecería como moderador puesto que vivo del cuento y estoy la gran parte del día frente al pc. Pero aparte de que no tengo mensajes escritos en el foro como para ser de confianza, ya hay bastantes moderadores, ¿no?

Bueno, aquí os dejo mi propuesta de los 50 mensajes.

Saludos.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

La propuesta del gran Dantón me parece muy apropiada. Con ello conseguiríamos en algunos casos eliminar los mensajes vacíos. Bien es cierto que la comodidad de haber una sección para peticiones de acceso es muy elevada para los moderadores y el Administrador. Sin embargo, el que este área no fuese una petición, sino un ofrecimiento podría hacer esto un poco más serio.

----------


## Andrew

Yo opino que hay que buscar la forma de discernir quien puede entrar en el área secreta y quien no... aunque no creo que la cantidad de post escritos sea una buena forma (por otra parte... opinar es gratis, pero ¿de que otra forma se puede hacer?) Se me ocurren algunas ideas, aunque la mayoria, ni yo mismo votaria por ellas (enviar un video demostrando que tienes cualidades de mago, un pequeño exámen, a parte de la cantidad de mensajes, mirar también el tiempo que se lleva posteando...) no se, la verdad es que las cosas que se me ocurren son bastante "tontas" pero, como ya he dicho que opinar es gratuito, yo opino que no es una buena forma.

----------


## anacrin

Bueno, antetodo quisiera opinar o comentar, desde mi punto de vista lo que al tema de debate, se refiere.

Es bastante ilogico que se debata algo sobre lo que todos cuando llegamos a este foro estamos locos por conseguir...( que? un area "secreta" donde me explican juegos o tecnicas) pues si, parece incoherente que muchos de nosotros, no nos acordemos que hemos preguntado cosas en el hilo abierto y que personas con los 1000 mensajes nos digan comprate un libro, lee, estudia y sin ser hipocritas digamos, pero si en internet me lo explican, me lo detallan en video de como hacerlo, para que perder el tiempo leyendo (si ya no estoy en el cole, donde me obligaban a leer tostones).
Es que solo tengo 20 o 30 mensajes y no se que mas preguntar para aumentar la cuenta, solo quiero que esas personas con 1000 mensajes y que saben tanto de magia me explique como realizar tecnicas o ver juegos y que con los 50 mensajes no me digan que me compre un libro y si me digan: mira compañero, amigo mago, este juego/ tecnica se realiza asi y asi.
Pues bien amigos creo y hablo desde el mas desconocimiento absoluto del area secreta que es por eso lo que explica Ella del porque nadie escribe en el area secreta.
Todos debemos reflexionar y pensar si los 50 mensajes van acordes a nuestro nivel de magia. Por ultimo quisiera poner dos ejemplos muy comunes en el foro.
Primero, antes se le mandaba un mp al administrador, ahora va en una seccion, cuantos mensajes hay diciendo o preguntado" he escrito a Mariano y no me contesta..."
Y segundo, las leyendas de este foro lo explicaran mejor que yo, pero mirad cuanto tiempo lleva registrado Juaquin Matas o Luis Pardo y la cantidad de sus mensajes... Ellos si van locos por acceder al area secreta.

Espero no haber ofendido a nadie, pero es la impresion que me da desde fuera todo el tema de los 50 y el area secreta.
Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias por leer este toston. Abrazos magicos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bueno, a vosotros 2 que llevais menos de 2 mensajes, solo quiero deciros que... "no hay nada en el area Secreta".

Bueno, está bien la sección de brainsotrming, pero no deja una discusión más sobre rutinas manteniendo el mismo tono "de decir todo sin decir nada". La única diferencia es que en esas discusiones "habla gente coherente y profesional", sin tener a los novatos que cada dia se registran en el foro (es por ello que yo no posteo por esos lares, jeje)

Total, anacrin, en el area secreta no vas a aprender nada que no encuentres en los libros u otros medios, ni hay juegos explicados ni técnicas.

Y Andrew, ya hay una manera de discernir quien puede y quien no, que es teniendo en cuenta los 50 mensajes de calidad así que es correcta y suficiente por ahora esta selección. (alguien dijo alguna vez que entre mis 220 habia 50 de calidad, ja ja) 

Un saludete

----------


## iscariote

También la gente con más de 50 mensajes muchas veces solo habla para decir "no tienes mucha experiencia no hagas ningún juego" al igual que los novatos picamos muchas veces de otras cosas. Hay que ver la viga en nuestro ojo también.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ...que personas con los 1000 mensajes nos digan comprate un libro, lee, estudia y sin ser hipocritas digamos, pero si en internet me lo explican, me lo detallan en video de como hacerlo, *para que perder el tiempo leyendo (si ya no estoy en el cole, donde me obligaban a leer tostones)*.......


Hombre pues para percibir matices, descripciones, variantes, ideas, detalles que jamás percibirás ni te explicarán bien en un vídeo (pues los vídeos sirven de poca ayuda real y son más condicionantes que formativos). Eso hablando de vídeos de verdad, de los que compras en lugares especializados, porque si con lo de que 'en internet et lo explican, te lo detallan...' et refieres a cosas como lo que se ve en Youtube, entonces mejor dedícate al macramé y deja la magia en paz.

Por otro lado la referencia a que en el cole "te obligaban a leer tostones" es suficientemente descriptiva en si misma como para añadir mucho comentario salvo que: 'Qué pena de actitud'.

----------


## anacrin

Hola a todos, por alusiones, contestare lo que creo que difiere un poco sobre mi persona, a ricky y o´malley solo debo deciros que he decidido incluirme en el bombon, por ser seguramente el mas principiante en este bello arte de la magia, solomente trataba de explicar, para que todos en general pensemos que tanto el foro abierto como el area deberia ser un lugar donde exponer tus dudas a algo que en ese momento estas practicando o se te encalla, e intentar adquirir conocimientos e ideas de personas que llevan bastante mas tiempo que yo y que muchos de aqui.
Es decir, muy facil es, este contaje... Que carta queda boca arriba o cual boca abajo? Y uno mismo pensar, como en el libro no me queda claro, espero que me lo expliquen en el area secreta, ya que en el hilo abierto como se me ocurra preguntar, me abuchean o me dicen que practique que lea, etc.
Aclaro que no es mi pensamiento ni mi forma de actuar, pero vacilo que eso pueda ser asi. Sinceramente lo que comenta ricky berlin tiene razon quiza quiera llegar a los 50 para poder leer y comentar inquietudes que en el hilo abierto no puedo.
PD He aprendido a utilizar correctamente internet y Youtube para lo que creo que es un buen fin/aprendizaje.
Amigo O´Malley solo decir "Haber"

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Hola a todos, por alusiones, contestare lo que creo que difiere un poco sobre mi persona, a ricky y o´malley solo debo deciros que he decidido incluirme en el bombon, por ser seguramente el mas principiante en este bello arte de la magia, solomente trataba de explicar, para que todos en general pensemos que tanto el foro abierto como el area deberia ser un lugar donde exponer tus dudas a algo que en ese momento estas practicando o se te encalla, e intentar adquirir conocimientos e ideas de personas que llevan bastante mas tiempo que yo y que muchos de aqui.
> Es decir, muy facil es, este contaje... Que carta queda boca arriba o cual boca abajo? Y uno mismo pensar, como en el libro no me queda claro, espero que me lo expliquen en el area secreta, ya que en el hilo abierto como se me ocurra preguntar, me abuchean o me dicen que practique que lea, etc.
> Aclaro que no es mi pensamiento ni mi forma de actuar, pero vacilo que eso pueda ser asi. Sinceramente lo que comenta ricky berlin tiene razon quiza quiera llegar a los 50 para poder leer y comentar inquietudes que en el hilo abierto no puedo.
> PD He aprendido a utilizar correctamente internet y Youtube para lo que creo que es un buen fin/aprendizaje.
> *Amigo O´Malley solo decir "Haber"*


Pues 'haber' si te das cuenta de que tendrías que haber leído más para mejorar tu redacción, porque tu texto es difícil de comprender. Y lo digo en serio, he tenido que leerlo varias veces para enterarme de lo qeu querías decir.

----------


## indyradero

yo he empezado hace  poco en esto, compré el Canuto, y voy por la segunda vez que lo leo. debo decir que me gusta cada vez mas.
Reconozco que en algunas técnicas tengo problemas porque no entiendo como se hacen, llego a pensar que se equivoca en la redacción. También tengo otros textos de  más nivel en los que todavía entiendo menos.
En estos casos estaría encantado de poder preguntar: En el juego tal, en el movimiento cual resulta que me pasa esto ..., me vendría muy bien poder aclarar esas dudas.
La situación es tal que hasta que no envíe 50 de estos, no puedo preguntar, y eso suponiendo que éste mensaje cuente, o por lo menos eso es lo que yo imagino que comentais en la zona secreta, ya que aqui no puede comentarse.
Lo que quiero decir es que entiendo que tenga que haber una barrera para evitar lo que vosotros llamais "curiosos" pero sería bueno cambiar el criterio porque de esa manera podria ser más didactico sobre todo para los que estamos empezando.
Saludos.

----------


## iscariote

Tampoco tenemos que olvidar que esto es un foro y entrar a ciertas zonas de él significa que eres un miembro activo

----------


## ignoto

Yo pondría una foto del omaller nada mas entrar.

Sin pregunta ni nada, a pelo.

El que se atreva a seguir adelante en lugar de resetear el ordenador tiene que estar mas que dispuesto a todo por la magia.

----------


## ign

Pero vamos a ver, dudas se pueden preguntar en el área abierta, lo que pasa es que todo viene explicado perfectamente en los libros que tanto se recomiendan.
¿Que hay técnicas que cuesta comprenderlas en la primera lectura? ¡Nos ha jodío! ¡Pero para eso se relee, se piensa, se practica... ...y si se sigue sin entender (cosa díficil) se pregunta.

A mí me duele mucho ver que no se puede dedicar el tiempo necesario a un libro o a la imaginación, siendo preferible aprender de... ¿VÍDEOS DEL YOUTUBE?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Por cierto, no recuerdo haber visto ninguna técnica descrita en el Área Secreta...

¡Un saludo!

----------


## sergiocl

Me da exactamente lo mismo, no estoy interesado ni lo más mínimo en entrar al Área Secreta, para mi nivel estar aquí basta, por ahora. Si la idea es evitar mensajes sin contenido, entonces en vez de postular al área secreta, se debería ser invitado al área secreta, por quién? No lo sé, por moderadores, por un consejo de ancianos, por el dueño.

----------


## ignoto

El área secreta es cada vez mas inútil.

¿Desvelar técnicas? Mas que se desvelan en el blog, que es de libre acceso, no se van a desvelar en el foro.

¿Vídeos? Están todos en el blog.

Incluso me ha parecido ver algún apartado de "Aprende trucos de magia" o algo así.

¿Para qué pugnetas queremos seguir manteniendo el secreto si siempre hay alguien empeñado en divulgarlo?

Eso sin contar que no pasa una semana sin que alguien me pida por MP que le enseñe "trucos".

Me estoy planteando seriamente el limitar mis aportaciones a los foros al cachondeo y dejar de escribir sobre magia.  :-( 
Por lo menos que quede algo sin revelar.  :(

----------


## Desmond

IDEA!

Por que no mejor de 50 mensajes, un minitest?

Osea, se pide acceso, en vez de 50 mensajes, 3 meses en el foro, por poner un ejemplo, pero en vez de mensajes y para que acceda gente que de verdad le interesa el tema, un minitest basado en la especialidad del usuario, no hace falta que responda todas las pregunats bien, pero mínimo un 40%, ya que puede ser aun principiante, pero si pasados 3 meses quiere entrar en el área y ha aprendido lo suficiente se le puede dejar entrar, y si ya es un mago veterano, más fácil me lo ponéis.

----------


## keko

Alguien tiene el dato de los mensajes y nuevos usuarios registrados desde Septiembre o Julio? y así me incluyo.

La verdad que antes de registrarme leía y leía el foro y me enteraba de lo que me interesaba, ahora solo se repiten los mismos post (o hilos...) y hay muy pocas aportaciones.

Resumen de mensajes:

- Antes Canuto o GEC? 
- Mis amigos me estropean los juegos.
- Miedo al público.
- Si no te sale perfecto el juego no lo hagas.
- Estudia por libros. No a los vídeos.
- No puedes poner nombres de otras tiendas. Leer las normas.

Me quedo con las anécdotas de Jorlando, porque el resto son mensajes repetidos.

Creo que habría que tener 50 mensajes para pasar de los foros Presentación e Iniciación, aunque no es el mejor sistema porque si no yo no hubiera accedido al de Cartomagia.

La verdad que antes del verano entraba y veía poquitos mensajes y con contenido, ahora sigo viendo contenido, pero distribuido en muchísimos mensajes. 

Solo quería desahogarme, antes entraba con más ilusión al foro.

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué no pagar para acceder al área secreta?

Una cuota anual deeeee...10 euros.

----------


## Rafa505

Porque no lo vale, ¿puede ser?.

----------


## queco

Yo no se si el área secreta es tan buena como para pagar, puede que si, puede que no.


Aunque también podría ser que la cuota se descontara de los pedidos de tiendamagia

----------


## ignoto

No, no, no.
La cuota me la pagáis a mi y yo ya veré de que os admitan y haré lo posible por volverla interesante.

----------


## queco

Tu lo que quieres es hacernos un truco....  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Se dice jueeeeeego.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo como moderador, también puede promover a la gente al área secreta.

Sin cuotas mensuales ni nada. 25 Euros y entráis de manera vitalicia.

Bromas a parte, hemos estado currando todo el verano para instaurar un nuevo sistema que agilicé los trámites y que sea más fácil y cómodo para todos.

Siempre habrá gente que no este de acuerdo con los cambios propuestos, pero veamos que tal funciona la idea antes de remodelarla cada dos meses.

----------


## Rafa505

Esto..., acabo de leer que no, pero, ¿no se podría mirar el poder de alguna forma poder recuperar el acceso al área secreta?.

----------


## Ella

> Esto..., acabo de leer que no, pero, ¿no se podría mirar el poder de alguna forma poder recuperar el acceso al área secreta?.


solo tienes que ponerte tu foto de nuevo y solicitar el acceso (supongo)   :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

> Aquel que habiendo recibido acceso al Area Secreta modifique su avatar (...) nos obliga a negarle de forma definitiva e irrevocable el acceso al Area Secreta, sin importar el número de colaboraciones ni el tiempo que lleve en el foro.


Son las normas, vale, pero ¿con una amonestación, por ejemplo, no se podría arreglar?, no se, es un poco, demasiado, drástico para lo que se infringe.

----------


## Rafa505

A ver si algún moderador me puede responder a un par de preguntas




> aquel que habiendo recibido acceso al Area Secreta modifique su avatar retirando la fotografía reconocible y poniendo en su lugar cualquier otra viñeta gráfica en representación de su persona


Leyendo esto, yo no he infringido esa norma puesto que no me he cambiado la foto por niguna viñeta gráfica en representación de mi persona, simplemente la quité por un tiempo, ¿si la volviera a poner se me volvería a dar el acceso?.

Y otra cosilla, ¿hay aviso antes de la retirada del acceso?, porque tengo entendido que sí, por lo menos conozco un caso, si lo hay, yo no lo recibí en su momento.

Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Veré lo que puedo hacer ...

Pero esto lo lleva Mariano. Si quieres, por probar puedes mirar de volver a solicitar el acceso en el area habilitada para eso, no sé si servirá de mucho, pero bueno. Menos da una piedra.

----------


## Rafa505

Gracias.  :Wink:   :Smile1:

----------


## popt

Prueba a ponerte otra vez la foto, esta gente es maja y seguro que vuelves a entrar.

Aunque por cierto, no te estás perdiendo mucho, casi no se habla últimamente en el área...

----------


## sammy

En mi opinion como ya dijeron atras, Creo que es mejor mantener el sistema actual.

De todas formas creo que la forma de acceder deberia ser mas "elitista", con ello no me refiero a tener mucho dinero, si no que la forma de entrar al area secreta sea respondiendo una pregunta que no sea dificil ni sencilla simplemente que se vea que se a estudiado Magia, que se esta interesado.

De todas formas siempre habra curiosos lque intenten acceder a lo prohibido.

¿una simple pregunta por que haceis magia? yo y creo que muchos por curiosidad. Por la curiosidad de realizar un truco una manipulacion con las cartas(vease mi caso de "futuro cartomago") Unos desarrollan la curiosidad Estudiando ( que a mi parecer es  como se debe hacer) Otros simplemente van al camino rapido unos quieres saber el como y otros (los magos) el por que...   

Encuanto a lo de los 50 post si esta muy bien pero yo por ejemplo soy principiante si me he leido un par de veces el canuto y ni de lejos saco la mitad de tecnicas del libro y escribo cuando lo creo estrictamente necesario y alguna mas pero pocas de ahi que lleve tanto tiempo con 4 post no muchos mas Yo de esta forma me limito a buscar lo que me interesa y no abrir un post cada vez que me surga una duda y me surgen muchas simplemente busco no soy de los que me gustan hacerseme notar pero si muchas veces he creido la necesidad de poder abrir un post y no poder hacerlo por no revelar ninguna tecnica o manipulacion. Simplemente he vuelto a buscar he leido otra vez y he conseguido avanzar a pasos chiquititos pero constantes. Yo jamas podre llegar a entrar en el area secreta si manteneis los 50 post puesto que jamas escribo para dar a entender que se magia puesto que todavia no la conozco lo suficiente como para dar una opinion que ni siquiera se si esta fundada en mi pensamiento o en mi conocimiento.

De todas formas yo a aquellas personas que tienen duda sobre una manipulacion tecnica etc... realizaran las preguntas via mp se mantiene el secreto y se puede contestar.

Y a los Maestros o con mas experiencia seria conveniente que os pusierais en la firma vuestra especialidad o las especialidades que manejais para poder preguntar a la persona indicada.


Un Magiko Saludo 

                        Sammy


Pd: perdon por lo extenso.


_______________
perdon me salte la pagina 5 la idea es la misma  que la de nebelmusik
______________
editado, gracias por el apunte ortografico, no tengo ni idea de como pude ponerlo asi.

----------


## sergiocl

*De todas formas creo que abria que abria que la forma de acceder abria que hacerla de forma mas "elitista"*

Habría: conjugación de haber

----------


## Ricky Berlin

"haber" si nos fijamos :P

----------


## ignoto

> Prueba a ponerte otra vez la foto, esta gente es maja...


No, yo soy malvado y aterrador.

----------


## Practicante

Pues, yo he votado NO. 
Porque esa "cuota" de 50 mensajes lleva el que te los revisen y vean su contenido. Os lo digo yo, que todavía no me he ganado el acceso. 

Entro prácticamente a diario en el foro y un ratillo. Muchas veces me siento contestado por la sapiencia y sabiduría de los foreros, asi que me planteo que PREROGRULLAR POR PEROGRULLAR................... VA A SER QUE NO!! Tengo muuuuuuuuuchas ganas de poder entrar en el área secreta, pero no prisa.

Bueno, pues he ahí mi discurrir.

Saludos a todos desde Cádiz.

----------

